# How long till newly morphed frogs feed?



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone.

My first azureus tad to make it this far now has all four legs (no sls) and is nicely coloured up. He still has his tail though and seems to spend his day at the waters edge with his head poking out of the water.

The final part of the transformation from tad to frog seems to happen at an incredible speed. One minute its a giant black sperm cell looking thing, the next its a frog! Amazing to watch. Even the wife has been fascinated.

I have read that they stop eating while they absorb their tails. My question is roughly how long does this take and do they wait until the tail is completely gone before starting to feed? I have a ton of springs ready and waiting.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

aledr2004 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My first azureus tad to make it this far now has all four legs (no sls) and is nicely coloured up. He still has his tail though and seems to spend his day at the waters edge with his head poking out of the water.
> 
> ...


Generally, it can take anywhere from a couple days to about a week.
Yes, they will begin eating once the tail is completely absorbed.
(Btw, not sure if youre aware, but they can be fed melos almost immediately)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Gamble is spot on! Dump some of the springs in the water. Your lil guy will get them on the waters edge.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just after i posted my question this morning i looked in my tank and there he was, out the water with his tail gone. Yesterday he had a full length tail. Its as the entire thing dropped off overnight. I thought it would just gradually shrink. Anyway i tried dumping some springs in and he started munching them immediately. Very happy!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

It never gets old watching them morph out 

Good job!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, it should not take long for them to start taking live food once they are out of the water. I've had some that will take about 3 days at the max to start readily eating springs or ffs. And they only had little to no tail. How long it takes depends on how much tail they have left to absorb.


----------

